# Post kommt nicht an!



## Hamodi (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo!
Rot-Server bei 1&1
Suse 10.3 nach dem howto installiert und Confixx drauf.
Mail senden mit confixx-webmail über v-user der über Confixx angelegt ist funktioniert. Mail empfang leider nicht!
maillog sagt:

```
[SIZE=1]Jul 16 13:40:06 server05 postfix/smtpd[10635]: connect from mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20][/SIZE]
[SIZE=1]Jul 16 13:40:06 server05 postfix/smtpd[10635]: warning: support for restriction "check_relay_domains" will be removed from Postfix; use "reject_unauth_destination" instead[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1]Jul 16 13:40:06 server05 postfix/smtpd[10635]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]: 554 5.7.1 info@mein_vhost_domain: Recipient address rejected: Relay access denied; from=<mein_adresse@gmx.de> to=<info@mein_vhost_domain> proto=SMTP helo=<mail.gmx.net>[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1]Jul 16 13:40:06 server05 postfix/smtpd[10635]: disconnect from mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20][/SIZE]
```
von MAILER-DAEMON@mail.gmx.net bekomme ich:


> Hi. This is the qmail-send program at mail.gmx.net.
> I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
> This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.
> 
> ...


Kann jemand helfen
Danke


----------



## Hamodi (23. Juli 2008)

*postconf -n*

Hallo nochmal!
Was stimmt hier nicht???


> *postconf -n*
> alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
> biff = no
> broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
> ...


Danke


----------

